# Crusing DVDs?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone know of any Crusing DVD's? I am looking for a DVD that me and my Wife can watch that tells, about crusing and will show you first hand about it. That will give you an inside look about it and what it consist of? I have books but would like a DVD is anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Snowwolf said:


> Does anyone know of any Crusing DVD's? I am looking for a DVD that me and my Wife can watch that tells, about crusing and will show you first hand about it. That will give you an inside look about it and what it consist of? I have books but would like a DVD is anyone know of any good ones?


There are bound to be quite a few about the place but I'd have a look at Dashew's stuff.

SetSail.com - the serious cruising sailor's website


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

The Pardeys of course also have some DVDs available. Personally I find their stuff is as boring as batshit but then I don't like bean sprouts either.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Heh. OK, the Pardeys do represent the fibre in the cruiser's mental diet, but it's fibre that keeps the whole thing moving!

I use the one-in-five rule: If DVDs like the Pardeys contain 20 "cruiser solutions" and I haven't heard and can use four of them, then it's been worth my time. They've done it on the cheap for decades, but they've done it more than I'll have time left to live, and I admire them for it, even as I personally wouldn't choose 100 year old wooden boats to live aboard.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Heh. OK, the Pardeys do represent the fibre in the cruiser's mental diet, but it's fibre that keeps the whole thing moving!
> 
> I use the one-in-five rule: If DVDs like the Pardeys contain 20 "cruiser solutions" and I haven't heard and can use four of them, then it's been worth my time. They've done it on the cheap for decades, but they've done it more than I'll have time left to live, and I admire them for it, even as I personally wouldn't choose 100 year old wooden boats to live aboard.


V,

I grabbed a call and pressed the submit button a bit early. Intended to add that I wholeheartedly acknowledge what the Pardey's have achieved and that their books in particular have lots of good advice.

Definitely not slagging them except that I find them to be the mung beans of the cruising world. I admire their achievements but no matter whether you call it off white or cream , beige is always going to be beige.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

tdw said:


> V,
> 
> I grabbed a call and pressed the submit button a bit early. Intended to add that I wholeheartedly acknowledge what the Pardey's have achieved and that their books in particular have lots of good advice.
> 
> Definitely not slagging them except that I find them to be the mung beans of the cruising world. I admire their achievements but no matter whether you call it off white or cream , beige is always going to be beige.


Understood, but it's because of them my wife knows how to handle a pole on a heaving deck without braining herself or losing the pole, and they are also why I'm going to the bother of getting a rain-collection and shunting awning made, and why I'm going to have a crack at their el cheapo "flopper stopper" buckets that can dampen a roll in an anchorage. They seem to have worked out independently a horde of useful and fuss-reducing techniques. I have to credit them (and a bad experience under way) with dissuading me from having davits off the stern, and instead learning to use a bridle to launch the tender. A bit more work? Perhaps, but more security and peace of mind as well.

I understand they retain elements of a hippie ethic, but they work harder than any hippies of my acquaintance, and I'll take mung beans over the casserole of unknown origin that is most modern, over-gadgeted boats any day. I think they illustrate quite clearly that it's mostly our habits and habits of mind that keep us from sailing off in the first place, something they got past 40 years ago.


----------



## 42ndstreet (Oct 15, 2004)

the tv show Lats and Atts is pretty kewl and funny. I have a couple of Pardey dvds and they do seem a bit boring.(heaving to on a greaseboard).
Very impressive trips though.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

42ndstreet said:


> the tv show Lats and Atts is pretty kewl and funny. I have a couple of Pardey dvds and they do seem a bit boring.(heaving to on a greaseboard).
> Very impressive trips though.


hmmm.

Used to subscribe but really it's a dumb show and a dumb magazine. Wish I'd thought of it first though.


----------



## 42ndstreet (Oct 15, 2004)

Know any good dvd's?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Captain Ron!! (G)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

> Captain Ron!! (G)


I love that flick!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

A lesser known sailin' movie, is _Cabin Boy_ with Chris Elliot. < g >.

Once you see through the "B" movie set designs, idiotic acting and cheesy storyline, you will realize that's all part of the tongue-in-cheek intent. The movie became an instant cult-comedy classic. I picked it up in the bargain bin at Best Buy for $6.00 . . . still laugh each time we watch it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue said:


> A lesser known sailin' movie, is _Cabin Boy_ with Chris Elliot. < g >.


lol, boat name "filthy whore" but the girl with eight arms was a babe!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

oh yeah, another lesser known is Joe versus the volcano, Tom Hanks & Meg Ryan. it's a get outta the ratrace type movie, very cute...oops did i say cute? better go grab a manly beer


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*Latts & Atts*

I know its been mentioned but I was wondering if anyone has bought or seen the DVD's of the shows. I know there's a lot of BS involved but Bob and Company have done a Lot of Cruising and cruising boat upgrades/maint. I'm wondering if much of the good footage made it to the show/DVD's. I'm a magazine subscriber and if DTV had it I would record it so I could sift through the BS myself.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Never bought the DVDs or watched the TV shows, but totally agree about the BS . . . just glad that my subscription to Lats & Atts finally expired. 

I suppose if I had tatoos covering 50% of my body and a Harley suspended from my dinghy davits, I'd learn to like it more.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Well.... back in another part of my life in the late 70's I rode in So Cal so 'puttin it in the wind' has 2 meanings for me also. I rode my Triumph back to Mass from Cal and to me that was very similar to a week long coastal cruise...... just another form of being out there in the wind doin it  No tats or other BS for me but former bikers are not that uncommon as sailors


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TB,

Am I the only reason you kept your Latt and Att open?? Well, I still have some more coming out. DONT LEAVE ME TB!! 

- CD


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I know that Lats and Atts has cruising DVD's for sale; there were at least two or three in the last issue on the page in their Ship's Store that looked like "real life" cruising stories. They were on the same page as all of the other DVD's (Captain Ron, White Squall, etc.). 

I guess I'm in the minority here on L&A; I like it. I find it to be a nice change of pace from the the standard sailing mag. I do find it somewhat annoying that everything is "kewl", and the drunks-in-paradise thing does get tiresome after a while, but the mag is very enjoyable on the whole. I like the columnists, and some of the submissions from cruisers are really good. Not to give anyone here a swell head, but Cruising Dad's last published bit in L&A was TFF. Don't forget to give us a head's up before the next one comes out, Dad.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

I compiled a list of sailing movies\DVDs of which I know some are documentaries, some TV shows, and the rest I'm unsure about - I removed all the known movies - check it out:

And the Sea Will Tell: made for TV drama, Annapolis Sailing Series, Around Cape Horn – documentary, Cruel Sea, Cutthroat Island, Damn the Defiant, Dead Calm, Don Street, Down to the Sea in Ships, Knife in Water, Latitude – PBS, Longitude – TV, Lord Jim, Masquerade, One Crazy Summer, Overboard: made for TV drama, Pacific High: The Ensenada Yacht Race, Red Witch, Riddles in the Sand, Sailing in Heavy Weather, Sea Hawk, Shackleton - PBS, Shadow Divers, Summer Rental, The Conquest of Paradiise, The Four Seasons, The Hamilton Woman, The Light at the Edge of the World, The Onedin Line – TV, The Sea Hawk, The Sea Wolf, The Truth About Spring, The Weight of Water, The World In His Arms / The Boston Man, Transpac: A Century Across the Pacific, Visitors


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh BTW - I'm a newbie and subscribed to LAts & Atts - noticed that a few articles were poorly written - then read an article about a sail something or nother get together in Florida - the writer mentioned that the one musician opened with a version of the Star Spangled Banner that would have made - ready for it:

"...would have made Jimmy Hendricks proud!"

Ahh man - I'm a huge JIMI HENDRIX fan - you don't have to be a fan but still know how to spell his name - I right away searched for the name of the writer: Bob Bitchin - turned to the page that lists all the writers & editors & such - he's the main guy - and then I noticed that all the articles that were poorly written were written by him! The articles submitted by readers are of a higher quality - WTF?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

uspirate said:


> oh yeah, another lesser known is Joe versus the volcano, Tom Hanks & Meg Ryan. it's a get outta the ratrace type movie, very cute...oops did i say cute? better go grab a manly beer


Too late... You should probably get a fruity drink with a little umbrella in it.


----------



## svs3 (Jun 23, 2006)

I think this is one of the better sailing/cruising dvds is With Jean du Sud Around The World by Yves Gelinas. Available here: Cape Horn


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Never bought the DVDs or watched the TV shows, but totally agree about the BS . . . just glad that my subscription to Lats & Atts finally expired.
> 
> I suppose if I had tatoos covering 50% of my body and a Harley suspended from my dinghy davits, I'd learn to like it more.


I've picked it up at the newsstand and riffled through it a couple of times, but the whiff of last night's margheritas was a little much for me and my crew is already better looking and built than the usual "cover girls".

The lack of appeal is probably because I'm not a huge "party boat" person (although I like to throw dinner parties) and am largely indifferent to the charms of Mr. J. Buffett. This makes sorting through the valuable cruising info seeded among all the "attitude" a little tiresome for me. Just as I find with most of the "men's magazines" out there, I feel like I'm being sold something, only under a different set of pretenses.

The only magazines I read now are Practical Sailor and Ocean Navigator, which I devour and keep for further reference I will pick up two or so issues of Good Old Boat (despite the high price) a year, because I like to have light reading for the head, and because it reads like a magazine full of "Hands-On Sailor", which was the only reason to read the gone and forgotten Cruising World and Sail magazines (see comment about "being sold something").


----------



## SheliaBlige (May 30, 2007)

SnowWolf - Last year we got a video about the Intracoastal Waterway. Its a more of a how-to-do-it about the ICW than a cruising dvd but it was really good. Its called Snowbirds Guide to the ICW. I don't have a link but we found it by Googling Intracoastal Waterway.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SheliaBlige said:


> SnowWolf - Last year we got a video about the Intracoastal Waterway. Its a more of a how-to-do-it about the ICW than a cruising dvd but it was really good. Its called Snowbirds Guide to the ICW. I don't have a link but we found it by Googling Intracoastal Waterway.


I found it here!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK, I promise not to use the word "kewl" - oops, did I just write that? Anyway, to those of you who enjoy "Latitudes & Attitudes TV", I'm glad you like it. It is a blast to make. That's because it's supposed to be fun, irreverant, and not take itself too seriously. Hey, that sounds just like the magazine... Which is about the "lifestyle" of cruising and sailing. Which is supposed to be fun! Sure, I will read "Anal Retentive Sailor" and serious books, too. But then I'm more of a "live and let live" kind of guy. Something out there for everyone. I don't like country music, but I know lots of other people do, so I'm not going to say it's dumb or BS. I'll just listen to what I like. I guess I'm more likely to tell you what I like and why rather than what I don't like and why.

So, to answer Snowolf's original question, here are some - IMHO - well produced DVDs about cruising that you might find informative and entertaining (that I have personally viewed):

* "Distant Shores"* - By Paul and Sheryl Shard (they have some cruising articles here on SailNet, too). I'm jealous of these guys. They build a boat, sail across the Atlantic, and cruise the Mediterranean - all the while shooting for their TV show which airs in Canada and Europe. The Shard's are great storytellers and are regular contributors to "Lats & Atts TV" as well. High quality DVDs that you can get in a 5-disc set.

* "Cruising with The Shards"* - Their first two DVDs about cruising the Bahamas and crossing the Atlantic. Also very well done.

* "Project BlueSphere"* - By Alex Dorsey. Alex buys a Westsail 28 in New England, refurbs it, and sets sail for South America. The scenes where he rides out hurricane Isabelle on the Chesapeake are unforgetable. He was a Hollywood guy before selling it all and going cruising, so his production values are quite good.

* "Land of Mist - Around Vancouver's Island"* - Former PBS producers Ed and Wendy Isenhart circumnavigate British Columbia's Vancouver Island. Geographically specific, with some historical perspective thrown in. Extremely well done, though.

* "Other People's Paradise - Capt. Bob"* - Produced by Belgian filmakers for a European TV series, it is extremely well done. Yes, it's about Bob Bitchin, his wife Jody, and their world cruise aboard the Lost Soul. Whether you like Bob or not (he happens to be one of the most down-to-Earth guys you will ever meet), this will give you insight into what makes the man tick. And why cruising can be so wonderful and so much fun - punctuated by moments of sheer terror...

* "Ice Blink"* - A well done documentary about a family who lives aboard and sails in Arctic waters. Great perspective on living aboard with a family. Maybe a little slow, but overall it's quite good.

* "Being Out There"* - I would classify this as high-end amatuer (but then, that's what some people say about Lats & Atts TV...). It has a lot of stuff, over 90 minutes. What I like best about it is how it's really focused on cruising. The information is great, and you'll find yourself smiling while watching.

* "Sailing to Cape Horn: The Ultimate Adventure"* - By John Neal. Another well done, high-end amatuer production. Obviously, John and Amanda Swan-Neal know of what they speak. Not necessarily professional videographers, the footage is at times pretty amazing. Plus, you get John's advice and experience on a great deal of cruising elements. They are just now getting this and the Antarctica videos converted to DVD. Right now, they're only available on VHS.

* "Sailing to Antarctica: An Odyssey In Ice"* - By John Neal and Amanda Swan. Similar in style, it has a great deal of information and some exceptional scenes. Soon to be on DVD (actually, they are going to combine these two videos onto one DVD, so you'd be getting both).

I won't try and plug our TV show, as it's more entertainment oriented than informational - though we do have those elements. As an option, if you don't want to commit to buying a 3-disc set, you can go to our web site and download free samples and full length epsiodes for your computer or video iPod.

Lats and Atts Television

Let us know if you come across any other good cruising DVDs out there.


----------



## SailingAlien (May 23, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Captain Ron!! (G)


One of my favorite sailing movies. Sure Saint Potato is a strange place to leave a sailboat but anyone who can find the island called 'Teds'... well, it shows.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SailingAlien said:


> Sure Saint Potato is a strange place to leave a sailboat but anyone who can find the island called 'Teds'... well, it shows.


 Teds is just to the left of st croix, if you get lost, just pull in somewhere and ask directions


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Dvd*

I have seen Project Bluesphere and Iceblink. I would recommend both. Alex Dorsey with Project BlueSphere - A solo circumnavigation & video documentation of the globe. has a website also with logs. Check it out


----------



## Pneumatos (Jul 13, 2007)

"Being Out There"
"Other People's Paradise" - Lats and Atts
"Just Cruising" Liza Copeland (604)228-8712


----------

